# As nuvens e os raios cosmicos



## stormy (5 Jun 2009 às 19:36)

Está agora a dar um documentario no odisseia intituldo "O misterio das nuvens" em que um grupo de fisicos e meteorologistas afirma que, devido aos raios cosmicos, há flutuações na cobertura nebulosa terrestre, sendo que em periodos de maior magnetismo solar ,com o afastamento dos raios cosmicos do sist. solar formam-se menos nuvens e, consequentemente há um maior aquecimento do planeta terra.

O processe deve-se a reações  entre radiação e particulas ionicas em suspensão na atmosfera que formam-se aerossois que servem de nucleos de condensação na media troposfera.
Estes cientistas afirmam que este processo pode eventualmente ser mais importante no processo de aquecimento/arrefecimento da terra que o dioxido de carbono ou os outros gases de estufa e explica certos misterios relacionados com os gases de estufa, tal como o misterio de como a terra saiu da fase "Bola de neve", que é talvez o maior de todos.

Entre os argumentos que apoiam a teoria está não só a relação aparentemente directa entre o magnetismo solar, a passagem de radiação cosmica para a Terra e a cobertura nebulosa media da nossa Atmosfera, mas tambem o ciclo de cerca de 300000 anos em que o sistema solar atravessa braços da Galaxia e sofre de um aumento da radiação emitida pelas estrelas desses braços, o que causa uma descida da Tmed Terrestre, tal é evidente nas amostras de "ice cores" da Antartida.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jul 2009 às 10:34)

stormy disse:


> está agora a dar um documentario no odisseia intituldo "o misterio das nuvens" em que um grupo de fisicos e meteorologistas afirma que, devido aos raios cosmicos, há flutuações na cobertura nebulosa terrestre, sendo que em periodos de maior magnetismo solar ,com o afastamento dos raios cosmicos do sist. solar formam-se menos nuvens e, consequentemente há um maior aquecimento do planeta terra.
> devido a reações  entre radiação e particulas ionicas em suspensao na atmosfera formam-se aerossois que servem de nucleos de condensação na media troposfera.
> estes cientistas afirmam que este processo é mais importante no processo de aquecimento/arrefecimento da terra que o dioxido de carbono ou os outros gases de estufa



Será?
No meu ponto de vista, o aquecimento global, provocado peo Homem não existe.
A Terra tem seus ciclos e há quem defenda que estamos a terminar um ciclo de aquecimento e a entrar num ciclo glacial!
Repara que este ano em Janeiro, só em Bragança, hove mais de 7 nevões; e em Viseu no mesmo mês houve pelo menos 5, quando nem custuma haver nenhum, com aconteceu nos últimos 3 anos! 

Mas, essa é uma boa hipótese que associada com os ciclos terrestres para a resposta à pergunta:"Quem provoca o Aquecimento Global?"!


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2011 às 22:56)

A propósito deste tema foi publicado um artigo na Nature com os primeiros resultados da experiência CLOUD no CERN

Resumo



> Atmospheric aerosols exert an important influence on climate1 through their effects on stratiform cloud albedo and lifetime2 and the invigoration of convective storms3. Model calculations suggest that almost half of the global cloud condensation nuclei in the atmospheric boundary layer may originate from the nucleation of aerosols from trace condensable vapours4, although the sensitivity of the number of cloud condensation nuclei to changes of nucleation rate may be small5, 6. Despite extensive research, fundamental questions remain about the nucleation rate of sulphuric acid particles and the mechanisms responsible, including the roles of galactic cosmic rays and other chemical species such as ammonia7. Here we present the first results from the CLOUD experiment at CERN. We find that atmospherically relevant ammonia mixing ratios of 100 parts per trillion by volume, or less, increase the nucleation rate of sulphuric acid particles more than 100–1,000-fold. Time-resolved molecular measurements reveal that nucleation proceeds by a base-stabilization mechanism involving the stepwise accretion of ammonia molecules. Ions increase the nucleation rate by an additional factor of between two and more than ten at ground-level galactic-cosmic-ray intensities, provided that the nucleation rate lies below the limiting ion-pair production rate. We find that ion-induced binary nucleation of H2SO4–H2O can occur in the mid-troposphere but is negligible in the boundary layer. However, even with the large enhancements in rate due to ammonia and ions, atmospheric concentrations of ammonia and sulphuric acid are insufficient to account for observed



http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v476/n7361/full/nature10343.html


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Ago 2011 às 23:06)

Pedro disse:


> Será?
> No meu ponto de vista, o aquecimento global, provocado peo Homem não existe.
> A Terra tem seus ciclos e há quem defenda que estamos a terminar um ciclo de aquecimento e a entrar num ciclo glacial!
> Repara que este ano em Janeiro, só em Bragança, hove mais de 7 nevões; e em Viseu no mesmo mês houve pelo menos 5, quando nem custuma haver nenhum, com aconteceu nos últimos 3 anos!
> ...



Não podia eu estar mais de acordo contigo! 
A Terra tem capacidade mais que suficiente que a por nós conhecia para ser capaz de se auto-regular. 
Tal como isso podemos também dar o exemplo do "El Ninõ" e "La Ninã" que por sua fez influenciam as tele-conexões e a NAO. Que esta agora mais forte e durante o próximo inverno deve ser bem forte e ate trazer algumas surpresas.


----------



## Beaufort (27 Ago 2011 às 00:33)

Pedro disse:


> Será?
> No meu ponto de vista, o aquecimento global, provocado peo Homem não existe.
> A Terra tem seus ciclos e há quem defenda que estamos a terminar um ciclo de aquecimento e a entrar num ciclo glacial!
> Repara que este ano em Janeiro, só em Bragança, hove mais de 7 nevões; e em Viseu no mesmo mês houve pelo menos 5, quando nem custuma haver nenhum, com aconteceu nos últimos 3 anos!
> Mas, essa é uma boa hipótese que associada com os ciclos terrestres para a resposta à pergunta:"Quem provoca o Aquecimento Global?"!



Não se podem comparar (nem confundir) escalas geológicas das eras glaciares, que são de milhares/milhões de anos, com a escala da variabilidade inter-anual do clima.


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Ago 2011 às 12:15)

So uma pessoa muito tola para nao perceber o poder de refletimento das nuvens que sao brancas nao a cor mais reflexiva que branco.

 Se os raios cosmicos podem deixar o tempo mais nublado entao pode haver um brusco esfriamento global e se o eletromagetismo solar controla o fluxo  de raios cosmicos entao poderiamos estar mesmo proximo a uma epoca mais fria e nublada porque o campo magnetico do sol pode vir a enfraquecer de novo. 

 Isso nos daria uma pista sobre a pequena era do gelo ? Tambem a algumas evidencias que a erupcao de alguns vulcoes tenha tido uma influencia no clima daquela epoca, Mais nao podemos descartar a hipotese que o campo magnetico solar tenha influencias no vulcanismo terrestre. Entao poderiamos ter um efeito cascata devido as influencias solar e cosmicas


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Ago 2011 às 12:17)

stormy disse:


> está agora a dar um documentario no odisseia intituldo "o misterio das nuvens" em que um grupo de fisicos e meteorologistas afirma que, devido aos raios cosmicos, há flutuações na cobertura nebulosa terrestre, sendo que em periodos de maior magnetismo solar ,com o afastamento dos raios cosmicos do sist. solar formam-se menos nuvens e, consequentemente há um maior aquecimento do planeta terra.
> devido a reações  entre radiação e particulas ionicas em suspensao na atmosfera formam-se aerossois que servem de nucleos de condensação na media troposfera.
> estes cientistas afirmam que este processo é mais importante no processo de aquecimento/arrefecimento da terra que o dioxido de carbono ou os outros gases de estufa



 Esse documentario tem no you tube ?


----------



## Shimmy (5 Set 2011 às 03:41)

Conheço esse documentário, apanhei a dar na TV um dia. Está extremamente interessante, podem fazer download aqui: http://www.anjodeluz.net/documentario/misterio_das_nuvens.htm

(não carreguem no play, vejam em baixo o link "download" e depois são encaminhados para a página do megaupload onde devem esperar 45 seg para poderem fazer o download regular, se não tiverem conta premium)


----------

